

Predicting Bug Frequency by Language - JackMorgan
http://deliberate-software.com/safety-rank-part-2/

======
robbrit
It'd be interesting to incorporate this "safety score" into a more detailed
analysis of the properties of projects that use the languages such as the
size/turnover of the team, age of code-base, etc. Safety is just one of many
different concerns (ie. performance, time-to-MVP) people have when choosing a
language, and it would be cool to have some real data showing which ones are
more useful in different situations.

